# Dpercussion



## lenny101 (Jul 25, 2007)

Anyone going? 

Apparantly its the last one.  

http://www.dpercussion.com/2007/


----------



## veracity (Jul 25, 2007)

Yes! Am going.

Where does it say it's the last one???


----------



## lenny101 (Jul 25, 2007)

veracity said:
			
		

> Yes! Am going.
> 
> Where does it say it's the last one???



I heard it on XFM, they can't afford the policing and security so would have to start charging an entry fee, which they don't want to do.

I hope I am wrong.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 25, 2007)

lenny101 said:
			
		

> I heard it on XFM, they can't afford the policing and security so would have to start charging an entry fee, which they don't want to do.
> 
> I hope I am wrong.


Happening to so many events now I'm gonna be there this year anyhow for first but hopefully not last time.


----------



## veracity (Jul 25, 2007)

I hope you're wrong too lenny101, I've been going to this since it started and it's always been a brilliant Manc occasion, rain or shine.

I wouldn't mind paying an entry fee if it would keep it going and I'm sure lots of people feel the same. Seem to remember last year there was a system of 'voluntary' donations on the gate and lots of stickers given out saying 'I saved Dpercussion'. No one minded handing over a couple of quid for a great day's entertainment.

So what are the chances of an Manc urban75 meetup then?!


----------



## lenny101 (Jul 26, 2007)

I reckon its been a victim of its own success. Last year it was rammed. 

Also, the cops were been c*nts confiscating any open drink off people outside the site. Inside it took ages to get an overpriced beer in a plastic cup. 

Gonna have to be a sneaky bottle of vodka down my keks this year.


----------



## silver (Jul 26, 2007)

Got this email today........... so it is the last one  

I think they should just start charging for entry, I definitely wouldn't mind paying, it's amazing they've kept it going for so long as a free event 



> Celebrating 10 Years! 11 Stages! Over 200 Artists!
> 
> Dpercussion is 10… 10 years of new music… 10 years of change in this great city…10 years since the IRA blew Manchester up and we started partying.
> 
> ...


----------



## veracity (Jul 26, 2007)

Fucking gutted  

Ah well.. we better make the best of this one then.


----------



## lenny101 (Jul 26, 2007)

Real shame its the last one.

I was just looking at the flyer and at the bottom it says there is a £3 entry fee this year. Well worth it imo. Wouldn't mind paying more in the future if it meant it could continue to happen.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 26, 2007)

that is such a shame that it's the last one   I went a few years ago, and it loved it.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Jul 29, 2007)

im going

yeah its tragic this is the last one, its always always always a mint day out


----------



## samlighting1 (Jul 29, 2007)

Gutted about this. Only moved to Manchester last year but have been looking forward to going this for years. Now I can't even go this year due to work  

Bums.


----------



## lenny101 (Jul 29, 2007)

samlighting1 said:
			
		

> Now I can't even go this year due to work
> 
> Bums.



Its the last one, pull a sicky. It will be worth it.


----------



## samlighting1 (Jul 30, 2007)

Wish I could.

Thing is they have sent me to China for work! Bit too far to commute I think.


----------



## tufty79 (Jul 30, 2007)

i have it pencilled in... we shall see


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 31, 2007)

Whats the drink policy? Can you bring our own or is reasonably priced on site? Loking forward to this


----------



## chio (Jul 31, 2007)

I've been dragged back to town from Scotland for a job interview, so I might drop in to Dpercussion


----------



## sam/phallocrat (Jul 31, 2007)

I went last year, and I thought it was shit


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Jul 31, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Whats the drink policy? Can you bring our own or is reasonably priced on site? Loking forward to this



fraid not, unless you stash a bag of wine down your pants or something.


3 quid a pint o' carlsberg on site.

still, always a good day out.


----------



## cyberfairy (Jul 31, 2007)

johnnymarrsbars said:
			
		

> fraid not, unless you stash a bag of wine down your pants or something.
> 
> 
> 3 quid a pint o' carlsberg on site.
> ...


Cheers for info-might have a cheeky few before I go in then-hate Carlsberg!


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Jul 31, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Cheers for info-might have a cheeky few before I go in then-hate Carlsberg!



starting early then - opens at 12 


for anyone going, be sure to check out Air Cav on the second stage at 12. bloody good band. my mates band but i'm not just saying that...they're mint


----------



## Jambooboo (Aug 1, 2007)

Been to this each year that it's been on. Tis a good day out.

Re: drinks

If you take a bag then it will get searched. Which is a decent ruse if your every pocket etc is full of drink, as when you do have a bag security often just ask you to open the bag but don't bother searching your person. 

I have sneaked drink in there but last year (was it last year - whenever it was last on) I didn't. I wished I had as I must have queued for about an hour to get a drink (the bar must have been 15 deep) and it was some overpriced shite.

Best sneak a bottle of wine/spirits in me thinks.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 1, 2007)

johnnymarrsbars said:
			
		

> starting early then - opens at 12
> 
> 
> for anyone going, be sure to check out Air Cav on the second stage at 12. bloody good band. my mates band but i'm not just saying that...they're mint


What sort of music is it? Will try to get there in time but coming from Lancaster (and might nip in Wetherspoons to line my stomach with bargain bison vodka)


----------



## chio (Aug 1, 2007)

Might it be worth whoever feels like it to gather somewhere then move on to Castlefield? It's a nightmare finding people in there


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 2, 2007)

sam/phallocrat said:
			
		

> I went last year, and I thought it was shit



I went the previous year to you and I thought it was alright, not earth shattering but can't complain for £3 or whatever it was.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 2, 2007)

chio said:
			
		

> Might it be worth whoever feels like it to gather somewhere then move on to Castlefield? It's a nightmare finding people in there



Hmm, where do you/anyone else interested suggest - I don't know Castlefield that well to name somewhere. Would be nice to say hello to a few folks.


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Aug 3, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> What sort of music is it? Will try to get there in time but coming from Lancaster (and might nip in Wetherspoons to line my stomach with bargain bison vodka)



www.myspace.com/aircavmusic

sort of arcade firey/spiritualizedey psychedelic folky rock.



there going to be some sort of u57 manc meetup then?


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Aug 3, 2007)

tangerinedream said:
			
		

> Hmm, where do you/anyone else interested suggest - I don't know Castlefield that well to name somewhere. Would be nice to say hello to a few folks.



hows about the knott? pretty easy to find and just near the entrance to dpercussion. dunno what time though...


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 3, 2007)

johnnymarrsbars said:
			
		

> hows about the knott? pretty easy to find and just near the entrance to dpercussion. dunno what time though...


Does it open early? Gonna be there about eleven am depending we are sensible tonite


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 3, 2007)

johnnymarrsbars said:
			
		

> www.myspace.com/aircavmusic
> 
> sort of arcade firey/spiritualizedey psychedelic folky rock.
> 
> ...


Sound good


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Aug 3, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Does it open early? Gonna be there about eleven am depending we are sensible tonite



opens just before the first bands go on i think.

http://images.radcity.net/5893/2072864.pdf

there's teh running times.

it'd be good to put a few faces to names.

it won't be very busy at that time so if you come and see that band i'll be the lad with the flowing auburn locks near the front


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 3, 2007)

johnnymarrsbars said:
			
		

> opens just before the first bands go on i think.
> 
> http://images.radcity.net/5893/2072864.pdf
> 
> ...


Will look out for you! Is there a Wetherspoons nearby? They are open early and do cheap double vodkas


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Aug 3, 2007)

fraid not..there's one in piccadilly though if you're getting the train. its a rough'un, mind.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 3, 2007)

johnnymarrsbars said:
			
		

> fraid not..there's one in piccadilly though if you're getting the train. its a rough'un, mind.


Maybe not then! Will have a look for The Knott and try to be there half 11ish...


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Aug 3, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Maybe not then! Will have a look for The Knott and try to be there half 11ish...



the knott is just down from the beetham tower (you really cant miss that!) on the corner of a cobbled street next to a bridge and the canal.

it will be full and there will be people walking down the cobbled street towards teh entrance to dp. very easy to find.

its not cheap, but nowhere in castlefield is unfortunately. nice bar though, i like to think the strawberry beer counts as breakfast and one of your 5-a-day


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 3, 2007)

johnnymarrsbars said:
			
		

> the knott is just down from the beetham tower (you really cant miss that!) on the corner of a cobbled street next to a bridge and the canal.
> 
> it will be full and there will be people walking down the cobbled street towards teh entrance to dp. very easy to find.
> 
> its not cheap, but nowhere in castlefield is unfortunately. nice bar though, i like to think the strawberry beer counts as breakfast and one of your 5-a-day


Fucking love strawberry beerA healthy treat! If lots of people, will be wearing silk piky dress with ruffles around bottom-pics of us and t'dream on ugly mugs..


----------



## veracity (Aug 3, 2007)

I'll be heading down there about 2ish, is that too late?


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Aug 3, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Fucking love strawberry beerA healthy treat! If lots of people, will be wearing silk piky dress with ruffles around bottom-pics of us and t'dream on ugly mugs..



healthy, exactly!  

no idea what i will be wearing but i will look something like this:

http://a138.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/122/l_f0fc5825a48dd00d6f373d3ba7bcde19.jpg

minus silly glasto hat.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 3, 2007)

veracity said:
			
		

> I'll be heading down there about 2ish, is that too late?


I'm up for popping back for another pint and a meetup


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 3, 2007)

johnnymarrsbars said:
			
		

> healthy, exactly!
> 
> no idea what i will be wearing but i will look something like this:
> 
> ...


Will look out for you


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 3, 2007)

Here is a picture of me.


----------



## veracity (Aug 3, 2007)

johnnymarrsbars said:
			
		

> healthy, exactly!
> 
> no idea what i will be wearing but i will look something like this:
> 
> ...



I think you should wear the silly glasto hat so we can recognise you more easily.

Well I am going to try and arrange to meet my mates at the Knott about 2ish so hopefully will see some of you there!


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Aug 3, 2007)

veracity said:
			
		

> I think you should wear the silly glasto hat so we can recognise you more easily.
> 
> Well I am going to try and arrange to meet my mates at the Knott about 2ish so hopefully will see some of you there!




sadly it wasnt mine. i've no idea who it belonged to.


the knott, 2pm. see you'zze there. it will be busy though so just scream out usernames or somehting.

theres a nice little balcony upstairs


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 3, 2007)

I'll have a brown wooly hat on and probably an orange 'Eastfield' t-shirt with a crushed British Rail logo. I think. It's so hard for a girl to know what to wear etc...

Oh and I'll have a camera and be in the vicinity of c'fairy.


----------



## veracity (Aug 3, 2007)

johnnymarrsbars said:
			
		

> sadly it wasnt mine. i've no idea who it belonged to.
> 
> 
> the knott, 2pm. see you'zze there. it will be busy though so just scream out usernames or somehting.
> ...



I will head for the balcony then. Will prob be wearing either black skirt and top or red vest and jeans - helpful huh?


----------



## E.J. (Aug 3, 2007)

I've just read this particular thread about Dpercussion and it's the final one as well!  

I went there last year, it wasn't too bad. Although i nearly couldn't find the U75ers who were in attendance!  

Ah well i can't make it for the last one. It would have great to  meet some the North-West urbanites who'll be there.


----------



## Flavour (Aug 3, 2007)

i bumped into sam/phallocrat and killer b within 10 seconds of each other by coincidence at the last one 

will be going to this too


----------



## chriswill (Aug 3, 2007)

I'll be there wearing an extremely loud Bape psyche.


You wont miss me.


----------



## sorearm (Aug 3, 2007)

would love to go ... but the GF is 39 weeks knocked up and erm, I don't really want that to be the place to try and get emergency medical treatment!!!  


... can't believe it's the last one though, that is just such a load of shite...


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 5, 2007)

Well, that was great Loads of fab bands and djs and sorry its my first and last Downsides were the sheer volume of people at one point and the prices-over seven quid for two small bottles of Becks 
 Was brilliant day though and had wonderful weekend in Manchester bimbling around Lowry, Odd Bar etc


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 5, 2007)

I had a lovely day, enjoyed it early and late either side of the manic busy period, was much more crowded than previous years I'd been to - Highlights were some of the stuff on the unity stage, the imense rockabilly type band at the end of the night on the Roman Fort (can't remember the proper name of band nor stage!) Stage Pic --->
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and pulling a girl out the canal!

More pics at the link below  






http://picasaweb.google.com/tangerinebreem/Dpercussion2007


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 6, 2007)

http://www.myspace.com/theurbanvoodoomachine - These were the cats I alluded to in my previous missive.


----------



## moose (Aug 6, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Was brilliant day though and had wonderful weekend in Manchester bimbling around Lowry


That's in Salford  

Looked like a good day out - I was trying to show a Swedish visitor round town but it was just heaving everywhere.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 6, 2007)

moose said:
			
		

> That's in Salford



I explained that as well


----------



## johnnymarrsbars (Aug 6, 2007)

hope everyone had a great time..i went out on friday night, got horribly drunk, stayed out all night and went to dpercussion in the late afternoon.

did anybody meet at the knott in the end? i got there too late.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 6, 2007)

i was in the area, saw the crowds on my way to the science museum, heard a bit of the music, but didn't venture in


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 8, 2007)

http://densityofsound.wordpress.com

review on teh blog now.


----------



## killer b (Aug 8, 2007)

Flavour said:
			
		

> i bumped into sam/phallocrat and killer b within 10 seconds of each other by coincidence at the last one


that's 'cause we were there together, you fucking gibbon.


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 10, 2007)

Review up now! http://www.virtualfestivals.com/festivals/reviews/3945


----------



## futha (Aug 10, 2007)

i played on the new bands stage in the late afternoon which was frankly terrifying but amazing. after the adrenaline wore off i got really tired but managed to perk up for the sunshine undergound 
wish it wasnt the last one though!


----------



## cyberfairy (Aug 10, 2007)

futha said:
			
		

> i played on the new bands stage in the late afternoon which was frankly terrifying but amazing. after the adrenaline wore off i got really tired but managed to perk up for the sunshine undergound
> wish it wasnt the last one though!


There's that New Islington festie that the organisers are being involved with but looks a bit more folky than Dpercussion..What was your band called?

Here is info bout New Islington-sounds very Guardian!

An Urban Folk Festival for Urban Folk

The New Islington Festival is Manchester’s newest and most unusual event. Situated just beyond the Northern Quarter it takes place in a brand new part of the city where avante garde architecture and design mix and everything is possible. The New Islington Festival is a celebration of this strange meeting of styles featuring music, art, film, poetry, literature and sheep.

Some might call New Islington a boutique festival but really it’s an urban festival for the folk of Manchester. At New Islington ideas collide, storytellers tell tales, and pedalos sail the canal. There are sand sculptures, new music, great food, interactive arts and fifteen different areas with something for everyone between the ages of 1-100 whether you’re a nu-raver or new romantic.

This event has been made FREE by the lovely people at New East Manchester, English Partnerships and Urban Splash.


----------



## chio (Aug 10, 2007)

I've never been to New Islington despite covering East Manchester for the past year. Nothing's happened there, obviously. Might pop along just to have a look.


----------



## tangerinedream (Aug 11, 2007)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> There's that New Islington festie that the organisers are being involved with but looks a bit more folky than Dpercussion..What was your band called?
> 
> Here is info bout New Islington-sounds very Guardian!
> 
> ...



I read that as paedos sail the canal


----------



## futha (Aug 13, 2007)

my band is called carlis star. we are playing that new islington festival too actually. cheers for the info it sounds pretty cool!


----------

